# Bible Doctrine for Younger Children - James Beeke



## Soonerborn (Aug 10, 2010)

Has anyone used this material with their children? 

Bible Doctrine for Younger Children: Book A - Reformation Heritage Books

I have a 7 year old daughter we are homeschooling. She is about a 1/3 of the way finished memorizing the Shorter Catechism. This year, I want to get some materials which give her a primer into theology. 

The description says that it was written for 9 year olds and older, but just wondering if anyone here on the PB has used this material for their younger children? 

Thanks!


----------

